# Suaf



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Shut up and fish! I used to say this with smile when I was scout leader while putting a piece of worm on a hook in the early spring when the water was still cold. 
Tomorrow is the first weekend of March and warm. Grab a line and a hook and catch some fish, guys. It has been a long winter indeed.

Joe


----------



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm with ya Joe!!
















GB


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

I hear you Joe, if logistics workout, I'm hoping for a 3 - 4 pm launch from ChespYacht, last couple of times out I've tagged at least 5... can't catch 'em setting on the couch. 

Good luck and tight lines, Tim


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

got out yesterday morning, wye river, chester river and severn. we were using minnows and got skunked but still was good to get out even if it was from shore


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

went to the hot ditch from 7:30-12 not one bite. saw a guy in a boat catch one.


----------



## moby dick (Jan 5, 2007)

Hey fishingfanatic are you the guy with the Hobie paddle yak.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

I would have gone but Grady left me!!! LMAO. I got out today @ the lake and got the big skunkaroo...but I hope to get my yak on the water soon! Things left on the to buy list:

1) Paddle
2) Kayak Cart
3) Waders

MYT


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

*Lake Anna - Almost got skunked*

I went to Lake Anna Dike 3 on Mar 6. I put my report on Virginia forum.

Joe


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

Fished the ditch 3:00 - 6:30, caught 1 striper and 6 specks. I spoke with a fellow fisherman pulling out as I was putting in and was told the pups were thick, if you had fresh cutbait...


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

moby i was in a yellow prowler big game. seeknfin i guess i should have stay longer then. although I didn't have any mullet, tried like hell to catch some but they were out too far giving me the bird.


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

The Ditch is still HOT Took 1/2 day off Wednesday and they're still there. Don't know for how much longer it'll last... If the weather settles a little over night I'm planning a ChesYacht launch in the AM.


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

just checked weather.com and it looks like it's going to clear up fairly early. chance of a shower in the am then clouds then sun later. might go up there myself, yellow prowler big game.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Might try for today also have a few things left on my cart.
Seeknfin and Fishinfanatic look a blue Big Game that might be me


jerry


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

bring some bait it seems like that's the deal for the drum. last time i couldn't catch any so i'm buying it this time.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

fishinfanatic said:


> bring some bait it seems like that's the deal for the drum. last time i couldn't catch any so i'm buying it this time.


Yeah was gooing tto brieng some finger mullet and some mudminnows or shad


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

where do you get mud minnows? are there any shops that sell live bait along cedar or moses grandy? gonna try to net some mullet where i live but not sure if i will get any.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

fishinfanatic said:


> where do you get mud minnows? are there any shops that sell live bait along cedar or moses grandy? gonna try to net some mullet where i live but not sure if i will get any.


Local bait shop a couple blocks from me called Wilcox here in Newport News and I think Gregs over in Portsmith has them also.

jerry


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm coming from kill devil hills,nc so I'm only going straight to the ditch. Toll road, cedar, moses grandy, then millville.


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

sun just came out. time to go buy some bait and load up. be there in 2 hours.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

over cast and foggy here at the moment, hope your bringing the sun


jerry


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

it's foggy here too but it's not rain.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

fishinfanatic said:


> it's foggy here too but it's not rain.


Hope you had good luck, didn't get to go today going in the morning last minute things came up 

jerry


----------

